# 9 week old puppies playing with mama



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You know, when I see videos like this, I wish I was a breeder! 

That one people is getting a good scolding. At least she's trying.

Rough coat dutch shepherd puppies and mama.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Aw, I love that, that was fun! I have never seen a rough coat before, gorgeous!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love it!

I sooo want that little devil.. lol. I like the bad puppies... lol.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awwww


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Oops! Sorry about the typo.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweeeeet kids :wub: Always nice to see something like that...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Cute! I don't think I have seen a fuzzy Dutchie before. I like it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Very cute vid and so nice to see mom playing with them!! I want one!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So cute! And gorgeous dogs, I agree, I want one too! How in the world does mom have the energy to play?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Dutch Shepherds (like Belgian Shepherds) come in short coat, long coat and rough (curly) coat. I was really thinking about getting a rough coat for a while. 

I first saw one at this breeder, Roughrags, who breeds the rough coat of Dutch Shepherds and Belgian Shepherds (Laekenois). I had to email them to ask what they are. - Roughrags - I do know one rough coat Dutch Shepherd breeding in the US. They just had a litter.


----------

